# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ,ΖΑΛΑΔΑ...ΧΑΛΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ!!!

## minaspap

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη του forum!!!Πασχω απο κρισεις πανικου,αρρωστοφοβια και αγχος εδω και 4 χρονια!Περιπου εδω και 4 μερες νιωθω εντονη πιεση στο κεφαλι,πονοκεφαλους σε διαφορα σημεια,ζαλαδα και ενα αισθημα ασταθειας!Εχω κανει γι'αυτα τα συμπτωματα 3 φορες αξονικη στο κεφαλι μεσα σε διαστημα 6 χρονων,η τελευταια πριν ενα χρονο ακριβως!Ολες τις φορες οι εξετασεις ηταν μια χαρα,δεν ειχαν δειξει τιποτα.Αλλα και παλι οι κακες σκεψεις δεν ελεγαν να φυγουν απο το μυαλο μου,με το που με επιαναν παλι αυτα τα συμπτωματα ετρεχα σε γιατρους απο φοβο μην εχω καρκινο στο κεφαλι,ενω ηξερα πως οι εξετασεις ηταν μια χαρα.Αυτες τις μερες παλι τα ιδια,νομιζω πως κατι εχω στο κεφαλι!Να τονισω επισης οτι εδω και ενα τριμηνο δεν νιωθω καλα ψυχολογικα,δε θελω να βγαινω απο το σπιτι,εχω κοψει το γυμναστηριο που ειναι η μεγαλη μου αγαπη και την τρελα που εχω με τη διατροφη(κανω bodybuilding),κοιμαμαι πολλες ωρες,τρωω συνεχεια,για προπονηση παω οποτε το θυμιθω απο κει που η ζωη μου ηταν οργανομενη τωρα επικρατει ενα χαος,απο ολα αυτα εχω βαλει και 15 κιλα...που πρεπει να τα χασω οπωσδηποτε και δεν ξερω πρωτη φορα πως να βρω το κουραγιο,ενω αλλες φορες τα εχανα παιχνιδακι...ακολουθουσα ενα πλανο και το εκανα με ευλαβια,τωρα αδυνατο να το κανω αυτο και δεν ξερω γιατι...γιατι μ'εχει παρει τοσο απο κατω γιατι εχω παραμελησει τον εαυτο μου,ενω η εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση φροντιζα να ειναι η 1η μου προτεραιοτητα!

----------


## sonik

Δεν ξέρω αν σε παρηγορεί, αλλά έτσι ακριβώς είμαι και εγώ..
Σφιγμένος αυχένας, σφιγμένος λαιμός, βουλώνουν συχνά τα αυτιά μου, έχω σουβλιές κι ένα μόνιμο βάρος στο κεφάλι, και κάποιες άλλες σε σημεία του προσώπου μου όπως π.χ μέτωπο ή κροτάφους. Έκανα πριν ένα μήνα μαγνητική εγκεφάλου και αυχένα αλλά δεν βρήκαν κάτι. Σε καταλαβαίνω πάντως απόλυτα... Κουράγιο και υπομονή έχω μόνο να πω.
Κάνεις κάποια θεραπεία για όλα αυτά;

----------


## minaspap

Ναι λαντοζ και ζαναξ εδω και 6 μηνες...

----------


## axl100

> Δεν ξέρω αν σε παρηγορεί, αλλά έτσι ακριβώς είμαι και εγώ..
> Σφιγμένος αυχένας, σφιγμένος λαιμός, βουλώνουν συχνά τα αυτιά μου, έχω σουβλιές κι ένα μόνιμο βάρος στο κεφάλι, και κάποιες άλλες σε σημεία του προσώπου μου όπως π.χ μέτωπο ή κροτάφους. Έκανα πριν ένα μήνα μαγνητική εγκεφάλου και αυχένα αλλά δεν βρήκαν κάτι. Σε καταλαβαίνω πάντως απόλυτα... Κουράγιο και υπομονή έχω μόνο να πω.
> Κάνεις κάποια θεραπεία για όλα αυτά;


Sonik, γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις εκτως απο τα αλλα χαλαρωτικο μασαζ, εχω την αιθηση πως θα σε ανακουφησει  :Smile:

----------


## lavie

Ναι έτσι άρχισα κ εγώ, τα είχα χρόνια,κόψτε τις αξονικές, έχω κ εγώ κάνει ,κρίσεις πανικού είναι, εγώ πήρα anafranil k rivotril ψάξτε καλό ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπεία κ δύναμη από μέσα σας

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλημερα και απο μενα minaspap.
Πολλοι ανθρωποι ταλαιπωρουνται απο ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα και δυστυχως μπαινουν στην ιδια διαδικασια με εσενα.Τρεχουν απο τον εναν γιατρο στον αλλο κανουν εξετασεις για να καταληξουν στο τιποτα.
Το κλειδι σε αυτη την κατασταση που περιγραφεις ειναι το να αποδεχτεις οτι αυτο που σου συμβαινει ειναι ψυχολογικο,και σιγα σιγα να μαθεις να αγνοεις τα συμπτωματα και διαχειριζεσαι το αγχος.
Περα απο τα χαπια κανεις καποια αλλη θεραπεια?

----------


## sonik

> Sonik, γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις εκτως απο τα αλλα χαλαρωτικο μασαζ, εχω την αιθηση πως θα σε ανακουφησει


Axl100, είναι κάτι που θα κάνω πολύ σύντομα... έχει βρεί η μαμά μου έναν καλό φυσιοθεραπευτή. Πάντως έχω να πω πως είστε όλοι άψογοι και βοηθάτε πάρα πολύ.. 
Τόση αλληλεγύη είναι αξιοθαύμαστη και σπάνια. Σήμερα νιώθω αρκετά καλύτερα.  :Smile:

----------


## axl100

αφου δεν εχουμε και τι αλλο να κανουμε, αισθανομαστε και εμεις χρησημοι στην κοινωνια  :Smile:

----------


## μαρκελα

> Ναι λαντοζ και ζαναξ εδω και 6 μηνες...



γειά σου minaspap,
όλα λοιπόν τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις είναι σωματοποίηση του άγχους π.χ. οι ζαλάδες, η πίεση στο κεφάλι κ.λπ. 
Ακόμα κι ο πανικός δεν είναι τίποτ' άλλο παρά υπερβολικό άγχος. Το γεγονός ότι "ψάχνεσαι" συνέχεια "έχω αυτό ή εκείνο ή
το άλλο" όσον αφορά θέματα υγείας, αυτό οφείλεται τις ψυχολογικές σου συγκρούσεις. Χρειάζεται να το σταματήσει ακόμα
και με το ζόρι. Σίγουρα όλη αυτή η ταλαιπωρία στην οποία υποβάλλεσαι σταδιακά εξασθενεί τις άμυνες του οργανισμού.

----------


## Φιλομαθής

Γεια σου minaspap , συμφωνώ σε αρκετά που ειπώθηκαν , και ήθελα να συμπληρώσω με την γνώμη μου την υποστήριξη που περιμένεις , όσο μεγάλη είναι η απόκλιση της πραγματικότητας από της προσδοκίες μας , τόσο θα προκύπτει έλλειμα ικανοποίησης , και αυτό με την σειρά του θα καλείται να στέλνει με διάφορους τρόπους μηνύματα αφύπνισης !

----------


## minaspap

Οχι δεν κανω καποια αλλη θεραπεια εκτος της φαρμακευτικης αγωγης,εχω δοκιμασει πολλους συνδυασμους φαρμακων στο παρελθον,ποτε dumirex,ποτε σεροξατ και παει λεγοντας!

----------


## liakleo

Μια απο τα ίδια πριν ένα μήνα, ζαλάδες, πονοκέφαλοι, ένα τούβλο μόνιμα πάνω στο κεφάλι μου, αστάθεια, μουδιάσματα.... Ημουν σίγουρη πως κάτι έχω! Με το που πήγα στον ψυχίατρο και μου χορήγησε φαρμακευτική αγωγή (entact-bespar),μετά από 2 ημέρες όλα τα συμπτώματα σταδιακά άρχισαν να υποχωρούν, πράγμα που σήμαινε ότι ήταν καθαρά ψυχολογικό. Μην ανησυχείς καθόλου.

----------


## kaitoula

kalispera se olous. ta sumptwmata ta dika mou den diaferoun kai poli apo twn upoloipwn eimai 30 etwn kai enw exw kanei exetaseis kai magnitikes auxena-egkefalou, de mou vriskoun kati.egw omws upoferw apo entonous ponous sta plagia tou auxena(dexia kai aristera), kai stous omws pros tin plati, san flegmones, ponokefalous, tremoulo, taxukardies.auximeni piesh 130/90,kompo sto laimo kai kapoies fores tholoura sta matia. den ta exw sunexeia alla polu suxna.tis teleutaies 10 meres ta exw ola auta kathimerina kai oli mera. an kapoios exei ola auta ta sumptwmata tha ithela na mou protinei kati.euxaristw!

----------


## sonik

> kalispera se olous. ta sumptwmata ta dika mou den diaferoun kai poli apo twn upoloipwn eimai 30 etwn kai enw exw kanei exetaseis kai magnitikes auxena-egkefalou, de mou vriskoun kati.egw omws upoferw apo entonous ponous sta plagia tou auxena(dexia kai aristera), kai stous omws pros tin plati, san flegmones, ponokefalous, tremoulo, taxukardies.auximeni piesh 130/90,kompo sto laimo kai kapoies fores tholoura sta matia. den ta exw sunexeia alla polu suxna.tis teleutaies 10 meres ta exw ola auta kathimerina kai oli mera. an kapoios exei ola auta ta sumptwmata tha ithela na mou protinei kati.euxaristw!


α κ ρ ι β ώ ς τα ίδια καιτούλα. Οι μαγνητικές και όλες οι εξετάσεις που έκανα ήταν φυσιολογικές. Αιτία>>> Συσσωρευμένο άγχος που έχει σωματοποιηθεί. Ψυχολογικό είναι, οπότε κοιτάς να δεις τι σε ενοχλεί, τι σε "μπουκώνει" και προσπάθησε να το ξεφορτωθείς. Εμένα εντόπισα πως με στρέσσαραν άνθρωποι, οι οποίοι δημιουργούσαν καταστάσεις που με πίεζαν. Τώρα σιγά-σιγά είτε απομακρύνω πρόσωπα, είτε βάζω κάποια όρια στους εναπομείναντες... Έχεις εντοπίσει εσύ τι σε αγχώνει;

----------


## GiouliL

Πραγματικά με ηρεμησατε!Σε αντιθεση με εσας επειδη εγω ζω εδω και εναμιση χρόνο σε ενα σπίτι νοσοκομείο και τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη που σας γραφω περιμενω το ασθενοφόρο να ερθει να παρει τη Γιαγιά μου που εχει καρκινο και ειναι στο τελος πριν εναμιση χρονο επαθε ελεφρυ εγγεφαλικό η μητερα μου και επαθα μεγαλο σοκ,μετα απο 2 μηνες και για ενα χρονο περιπου ετρεχα με τη θεια μου στις κλινικες γιατι ειχε λευκαιμια,πεθανε πριν 19 ημερες.απο εκεινη τη στιγμη νιωθω ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα τα οποια εγω τα απεδωσα σε υπερταση παω στο γιατρο μετραω τη πιεση και ειναι στο φυσιολογικο,ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ειναι αγχος και στρες απο αυτα που μου εχουν συμβει και με παρεπεμψε στο να βγαινω βολτες (γιατι η μονη μου βολτα εδω και εναμιση χρονο ειναι τα νοσοκομεια),εχω απομακρυνθει απο ολους μου τους φιλους,πηρα κιλα και τωρα εχω ξεκινησει μια εξαντλητικη διαιτα.Παρολλα αυτα ο γιατρος δε μου συστησε καποιο φαρμακο ειδικο.Τι λετε μηπως να απευθυνθώ σε κανα ψυχιατρο νιωθω κουρέλι

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ενα απ τα ιδια & εγω....πρωτα ετρεχα σε γιατρους για την καρδια και τωρα τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω "κολλησει" με το κεφαλι!Εχω μια ενοχληση στα δεξια μαζι με που και που κατι νευροπονακια(δεν μπορω να πω πονο)....φοβαμαι για καρκινο....ασε που εχω ακουσει οτι τα συμπτωματα ειναι πολυ βαρια οταν εχεις κατι τετοιο οπως εμετους,που το σκατομυαλο μου νομιζει οτι θελω εμετο αλλα δεν κανω....αααχχχχ....μεχρι & μαγνητικη εχω σκεφτει να κανω αλλα λεω ρε γαμωτο θα παρω ακτινοβολια για αυτα τα ελαχιστα που αισθανομαι....αλλα απ την αλλη ο "κολλημενος" εγκεφαλος λεει="...και αν..."Δεν ξερω βρε παιδια...ειναι πολυ βασανιστικο ολο αυτο!Φυσικα προσπαθω να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου με ψυχοθεραπεια....για πειτε μου & εσεις τη γνωμη σας για την μαγνητικη......

----------


## gossamer

Παιδια γεια σας.. εγω ξεκινησα φυσιοοπεραπεια - οι εντονοι πονοκεφαλοι περασανε. αλλα ακομα καθε μερα εχω πισεη στο κεφαλι σαν να με πατανε!!

εχω κανει 2 φυσιοθ. και ειμαι καλυτερα στον αυχενα εστω

----------


## ΜΙΛΤΟΣ

Γεια σου liakleo. Έχοντας τα ίδια συμπτωματα πήγα σε ψυχίατρο και μου είπε να πάρω entact 20 (μισό χάπι την ημέρα). Η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε μετά από κάποιο διάστημα συστηματκής χρησης της αγωγής. Όμως κάποια συμπτωματα εμμένουν. Το bespar που χρησιμποιείς εσύ σου έκανε δουλειά; Παίρνεις και τα 2 ταυτόχρονα;

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Εγω θα προτεινω παντως και αυτο που φωναζει ο elis, γυμναστικη φουλ, βαλτε την στο προγραμμα σας χωρις δευτερη σκεψη, εφοσον βεβαια δεν υπαρχει καποιο οργανικο προβλημα.
Θα προτεινω κατι που εχω ασχοληθει, πυγμαχια η κικμποξ, ειναι σωτηρια αθληματα. Ετυχε και ασχολιομουν την ιδια περιοδο που με βρηκαν καποιες πρωτογνωρες για μενα δυσκολιες σε μια σχεση. Στο τελος καθε προπονησης ενοιωθα ενα γενικο reset, απο ψυχολογικης μεριας -αγχος-στρες κτλ οσο και απο σωματικης, γενικως ολοκληρος σε μια καθαροτητα και ηρεμια. 
Παρεξηγημενα σπορ, νομιζεις θα συναντήσεις κολοπαιδα, σκληροτητα, ξυλο κτλ και συναντας τον σεβασμο, την στηριξη και αξιολογους ανθρωπους.

----------

